# [RISOLTO] /var/log/messages

## ashlar

Spulciando nel file /var/log/messages mi sono accorto che ciclicamente ottengo questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 27 14:37:40 portalo init: Id "fmc" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
> 
> Dec 27 14:40:01 portalo cron[8495]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> ...

 

Premetto che il programma /opt/ibm/db2/blablabla è stato a suo tempo disistallato ma evidetentemente qualcuno/qualcosa cerca ancora di lanciarlo avete idea di come posso trovare chi sta cercando di lanciare ciò?Last edited by ashlar on Thu Dec 27, 2007 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GabrieleB

guarda che sta facendo cron ...

----------

## Jisaw

Più che cron guardando i log sembrerebbe init...

----------

## ashlar

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> guarda che sta facendo cron ...

 

Lanciando il comando :

 *Quote:*   

> sudo crontab -u "utente" -l

 

ottengo la seguente risposta

 *Quote:*   

> no crontab for "utente"

 

Lo stesso succede per l'utente root

----------

## Jisaw

Per curiosità, puoi postare l' output di:

```

cat /etc/inittab

```

----------

## ashlar

 *Jisaw wrote:*   

> Per curiosità, puoi postare l' output di:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/inittab
> ...

 

Sembra che ci hai preso, questo è ciò che ottengo:

```

cat /etc/inittab

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.5 2005/12/22 02:03:23 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

fmc:2345:respawn:/opt/ibm/db2/V9.1/bin/db2fmcd #DB2 Fault Monitor Coordinator

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

l'ultima riga mi pare di troppo... prova a commentarla e vedere se l'errore persiste

----------

## djinnZ

si direbbe che hai installato il db2 (che non mi pare sia in portage) e poi lo hai disinstallato.

Semplicemente ti avverte che db2fmcd non esiste e quindi disabilita la richiesta per 5 minuti. Nel dubbio commentala.

----------

